# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  Χρόνια πολλά.

## sv1bjr

Σε όλους που με θέληση και μόχθο ξεκίνησαν και σε όσους στη συνέχεια εδραίωσαν και αναπτύσσουν το ΕυΒοϊκό Δίκτυο, το 2008 να τους φέρει ευτυχία, υγεία και δημιουργική δραστηριότητα σε κάθε τομέα ενασχόλησής τους.

----------


## PIT

Χρονια πολλα και σε σενα Ρωσσετο και σε ολα τα παιδια που βοηθησαν και βοηθουν εμας εδω τους νεους!! 
Η νεα χρονια να ειναι δημιουργικη, για ολους μας, με πολλα λινκς και υπηρεσιες για το Ευβοικο Δικτυο βαζοντας ο καθενας μας ενα λιθαρακι ,ειτε μικρο ειτε μεγαλο, ωστε να γινετε το καλυτερο δυνατο  ::   ::

----------


## costas43gr

Καλή Χρονιά με Αγάπη, Υγεία και Ευτυχία για Ολους και τις Οικογενειές τους.

----------


## b-boy

ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ

----------


## sv1bjr

Χρόνια πολλά Βασίλη (Pit), με υγεία και ευτυχία και πάντα πρωτοπόρος.  ::

----------


## johns

Καλή Χρονια παιδια 

Χρόνια πολλά Βασίλη (Pit)

----------


## katsaros_m

Καλή Χρονια παιδια

----------


## PIT

Eυχαριστω παιδες να στε καλα!!  ::  Χαρα Υγεια Ευτυχια σε σας και στις οικογενειες σας!!  ::

----------


## liousis

Χρόνια καλά και πολλά σε όλους όσους βοήθησαν και βοηθούν για την ανάπτυξη του ewn.Χρόνια πολλά Βασίλη (pit).
Άντε και φέτος διπλοί...και όχι μόνο!!!!  ::

----------


## SW1EHY

Kαλη χρονια και υγεια σε ολους για να χαιρομαστε οτι θελει ο καθενας αλλα και την αναπτυξη του δικτου στην περιοχη μας!!!
χρονια πολλα και καλα σε ολους !!

----------


## mpampou

Εύχομαι το 2008 να είναι ένα υγιές, ευτυχές και δημιουργικό έτος, καθώς επίσης να επιτευχθούν οι στόχοι του ΑΜΔΑ.

----------


## lambros_G

Καλή Χρονιά με υγεια πανω απ'ολα, πολλα λινκς και αναπτυξη του ΑΜΔΑ οσο γινεται περισσοτερο  :: 

Χρονια πολλά και στους εορταζοντες για την ονομαστικη τους

keep wifing

----------


## neo4

Χρονια Πολλα και Καλη Χρονια  ::   ::   ::  
Υγεια, προσωπικη και οικογενειακη ευτυχια σε ολους  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Χρόνια Πολλά στον Γιάννη (eviawind) που μας κρατά συνδεδεμένους με awmn.

Επίσης στον Γιάννη john70 που χωρίς αυτόν δεν θα βλέπαμε awmn ούτε με κυάλια.

Aκόμα πολλές ευχές και στον Γιάννη SW1EHY συνάδελφο στα Ραδιοερασιτεχνικά.

----------


## neo4

Ευχες και Χρονια Πολλα στους εορταζοντες σημερα!!
Να 'σται καλα παιδια  ::

----------


## liousis

Χρόνια πολλά στους Johns,john70.Να είστε πάντα καλά!Είστε ο "ομφάλιος λώρος" του ewn με το awmn παιδιά!Ευχαριστούμε!

Χρόνια πολλά και στον SW1EHY.Γιάννη να είσαι πάντα καλά,ευτυχισμένος και υγειής!

----------


## TheLaz

Χρόνια πολλά και από εμένα σε όσους γιορτάζουν.

----------


## PIT

Xρονια πολλα Johns, John70, SW1HEY!!!! Πολυχρονοι να ειστε και οτι επιθυμειτε!! Υγεια, χαρα και ευτυχια σε σας και στις οικογεννιες σας  ::

----------


## PIT

Xρονια πολλα Θαναση (wingman) πολυχρονος να εισαι και οτι επιθυμεις να το βρεις μπροστα σου!!!!  ::   ::

----------


## wingman

> Xρονια πολλα Θαναση (wingman) πολυχρονος να εισαι και οτι επιθυμεις να το βρεις μπροστα σου!!!!


θενκς Βασίλη, εύχομαι και εγώ οτι καλύτερο σε όλους

----------


## panxan

Χρόνια πολλά Λάζαρεεεεεεεεεεεε (thelaz)
Sorry που αργήσαμε αλλά σε θυμηθήκαμε

edit: έψαχνα και δεν βρήκα αλλού ευχολόγιο  ::  οπότε πόσταρα εδώ

----------


## nikolas_350

> edit: έψαχνα και δεν βρήκα αλλού ευχολόγιο  οπότε πόσταρα εδώ


viewtopic.php?p=205417#p205417  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Χρόνια πολλά και ευτυχισμένο το 2009 σε όλους τους φίλους που μοχθούν για το Ευβοϊκό δίκτυο.

----------


## liousis

Χρόνια καλά, χρόνια πολλά, χρόνια ευτυχισμένα, με υγεία πάνω από όλα .Μακάρι αυτή τη χρονιά να έχουμε περισσότερους "νέους", που θα συνδεθούν και θα βοηθήσουν, με το ενδιαφέρον τους στην εξάπλωση του δικτύου awmn-ewn.Μακάρι αυτή τη χρονιά εμείς οι "παλαιοί" να γίνουμε ακόμα πιο συνετοί και να μάθουμε από τα λάθη του παρελθόντος.
Οι καλύτερες ευχές σε όλους μας !!!Και σε εμάς που βρισκόμαστε από την μεριά της Ευβοίας, αλλά και σε αυτούς που 2 χρόνια τώρα κρατάνε "εν ζωή τον ομφάλιο λώρο" της σύνδεσή μας με το awmn.
Υγεία και Καλά Μυαλά!!!

Υ.Γ: Άντε να κανονίζουμε και το πρώτο meeting της χρονιάς...  ::

----------


## θανάσης

Χρόνια πολλά και καλή χρονιά σε όλους σας.

----------


## TheLaz

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους,
Καλή χρονιά να έχουμε, με υγεία και
πολλά links.

Laz.

----------


## denlinux

Χρονια πολλα σε ολους με υγεια και ευτυχια...!!!(ουπσ λαθος δεν ειδα οτι ειναι της Εvias,αλλα παλι χρονια πολλα και στην Ευβοια)

----------


## SW1EHY

Ευχαριστω μεσα απο την _καρδια μου_ ολα τα παιδια για τις ευχες τους και αντευχομαι οτι καλυτερο για εσας και τις οικογενειες σας και με την επαναλαμβανομενη αλλα παντα διαχρονικη και επικαιρη ευχη ΥΓΕΙΑ !!!  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Χρόνια πολλά και κάθε καλό σε όσους γιορτάζουν.

Ιδιαίτερα στον φίλο Πάνο που φέτος θα γιορτάσει για πρώτη φορά παρέα με το νεογέννητο βλαστάρι του στο οποίο εύχομαι όλα τα καλά του κόσμου και πέραν αυτών, να μοιάσει στον Πατέρα του στο Χαρακτήρα και στό ήθος.

----------


## liousis

Ευχαριστώ μέσα από την καρδιά μου για τις θερμές ευχές!  ::  
Εύχομαι και εγώ υγεία και χαρά σε όλους.Ρωσσέτο να είσαι πάντα καλά!

----------


## JB172

Χρόνια πολλά με υγεία σε όλους/όλες που γιορτάζουν σήμερα.  ::

----------

